# Tesla Favorites in Slacker



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

I noticed on Slacker that there is a channel for owner favorites and one for Tesla favorites. How are the songs you hear when listening to Tesla Favorites selected? Are these songs owners have marked as favorites or something Tesla has generated and aimed at their customer demographic?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SR22pilot said:


> I noticed on Slacker that there is a channel for owner favorites and one for Tesla favorites. How are the songs you hear when listening to Tesla Favorites selected? Are these songs owners have marked as favorites or something Tesla has generated and aimed at their customer demographic?


Owner favorites is updated weekly (I believe), so have assumed it is done automatically based on either listening style, favorited songs, or requested songs.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

SR22pilot said:


> I noticed on Slacker that there is a channel for owner favorites and one for Tesla favorites. How are the songs you hear when listening to Tesla Favorites selected? Are these songs owners have marked as favorites or something Tesla has generated and aimed at their customer demographic?


I've got "Owner Favorites" which is a channel based on what every Tesla driver has liked, and "Favorites Radio" which is a channel based only on what YOU have liked. I'm not sure about "Tesla Favorites" though.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

Rich M said:


> I've got "Owner Favorites" which is a channel based on what every Tesla driver has liked, and "Favorites Radio" which is a channel based only on what YOU have liked. I'm not sure about "Tesla Favorites" though.


I wasn't looking at the screen in the car when I posted. Tesla Favorites is Owner Favorites. I guess the big T on the icon is why I said Tesla favorites. I have enjoyed the mix on it. I tend to listed to a lot of classic rock and I can't stand rap. The owner favorites has been a pleasant surprise with newer songs that I really enjoy. I just wasn't sure if it was really generated from owners marking songs with a thumbs up or someone at Tesla generating a curated list.


----------

